# General > Music >  Heavy Metal Discussion

## Tuoni

I did a search to see if there was a discussion thread for Metal, but could not find anything specific.  So this can be used to discuss all categories of Metal, any bands you are playing in.  Metal gigs you have been too, to give it a broad base for discussion. :Smile: 

I play Bass in my own experimental Folk Black Metal project, using bass and a Bodhran been working on songs over the last three years. :Smile:

----------


## Rockulus

Just curious, what are your thoughts on the new Testament and In This Moment albums? 

:O)

----------


## Tuoni

Have not yet heard the new Testament album, And in This Moment I do like Testament think they are a great band.  I remember them reforming a few years back, I have The Metal Hammer DVD Golden Gods awards.  And they played a couple of songs that were very good. :Smile: 

The most recent album I bought was Crimfall The Writ of Sword, they are from Finland and mix Metal with Folk.  They are Magnificent the music is of the highest quality!  :Grin: 
Have you heard of them? :Smile:

----------


## Rockulus

I haven't heard of Crimfall, many thanks for the heads up on them. That's the best thing about music though, is that there are constantly new bands being formed and new ones that have been going for ages that you just don't get to hear about. 

Have you heard of Eluveitie? An interesting Heavy Metal band who adopt some folk influences. :O)

----------


## Tuoni

Yes I have heard of Eluveitie, However I have not yet heard them.  Read interviews and stuff must get round to hearing them!  What about Finntroll, Korpiklaani, Ensiferum & Battlelore all great bands that have folky influences. :Smile:

----------


## Rockulus

I'm familiar with Korpiklaani, Ensiferum & Battlelore but not Finntroll. Thanks for sharing. 

Found an interesting compilation online that you may or may not find interesting, will send you the link...  :Smile:

----------


## Tuoni

Have looked at link really good!  :Smile:  Finntroll are excellent, they mix Finnish Humppa with Metal really worth checking out.  :Grin:   On the subject of folk metal, the use of traditional instruments like Kantele, Mandolin, Accordian.  I have always thought it would be good if someone would experiment with The bagpipes, I think it could work well with metal? :Smile:

----------


## ivyel2011

Korn has used bagpipes from time to time but not to often

----------


## Tuoni

Couldn`t really describe Korn as Folk Metal though.  :Smile:

----------


## stumpy

It's not a genre I know much about,but the new King of Asgard album ...To North is pretty good.It's the usual shouty mad-eyed Norse stuff,but the guitarist sounds like he's playing a Swedish fiddle-tune on some of the riffs.The new Korpiklaani album Manala's worth a listen too.

----------


## Tuoni

Thank you,  King of Asgard sounds good I  like anything that is Nordic.  There are so many great bands from the North,!! :Grin: I have heard good things about The new Korpiklaani album.  They are a group I like I have Korven Kuningas and Voice of Wilderness.
Have you heard the new Ensiferum Album?  :Smile:

----------


## stumpy

Not yet.I have Victory Songs from a few years back.It's ok,but a wee bit bombastic for me(it's that "heroic" keyboard sound!).Finntroll and Korpiklaani sound like they have a sense of humour(have you seen the video for Trollhammaren?).Metsatoll from Estonia are interesting too,although the sight of a headbanging kantele player with his foot on the monitor was pretty bizarre.

----------


## Tuoni

Aye I am a BIG fan of Finntroll, and that video is Brilliant!!! :Grin:   I have heard of Metsatoll, and I do have one of their songs on a Terrorizer Fear Candy compilation.  I do like them, would like to hear more of their stuff.  And the thoughts of a headbanging Kantele player sounds grand!!! :Smile: 
I have Victory Songs, personally I like it and all the folky influences.  However I guess it is subjective.

----------


## guidinglight

Are you looking for anyonw to jam with, or be in a band?

----------


## fender

Here guys get yourselves a listen to the first three Judas Priest albums and the first three Black Sabbath albums for the birth of HM music.

----------


## Rheghead

I've got a ticket for Black Sabbath in Glasgow in December.  Pretty much looking forward to that.

----------


## fender

Nice one Rheg. A new album due in June as well so I undersrtand. Hope Ozzy's back on the straight and narrow by then.

----------


## Alrock



----------


## Rheghead

13 is now No.1 I've listened to it on spotify and I really like it, gonna download it.

----------


## Rockulus

Congrats to the mighty Black Sabbath for their current achievements, great news for all concerned I bet. Plus a new world record thrown in for good measure as "13" has been something like 42 years and 8 months since Black Sabbath last had a number 1 with their album "Paranoid"... Yay! Anyone curious about digging something new up which has the classic swagger and vibes of those first few Black Sabbath albums could do a lot worse than check out Orchid, they hail from San Francisco and their latest album "The Mouths of Madness" is a very impressive album.  :Smile:

----------


## Rockulus

If you know, or if you yourself are in a local Rock band and have any original songs recorded, then it would be great to hear from you. Last night (Friday, the 28th of June) I conducted a live interview with a Heavy Metal band from Shetland called "Christ Alive" and have previously aired tracks from "Always The Sixth", "Friday Night Lights", "Cactus&Cardigan", "Beef Cleaver", Estrella and many others. Send me a PM here or check out the "Contact Us" section of www.rockulusmaximus.com  ... Really appreciate your support. Many thanks in advance.

----------


## fender

I had the privelage of seeing the masters of this genre on Monday night at the Hydro in Glasgow, Black Sabbath. I was a wee bit unsure if Ozzy was still up for this but my fears soon diasappeared the minute they started. They played for 2 hours and they were excellent. Nice venue, great sound and some light show. All in all a great night out.

----------


## Rheghead

I was there as well, agree 100%

----------


## Rockulus

May I add that I was there too. I heartily concur... Not to everyone's cup of tea, but I really enjoyed the support act Uncle Acid & The Deadbeats as well. Looking forward to their next album and whether it can top "Mind Control"...  \m/ \m/

----------

